# i7 1366 vs i7 1156 vs i5 1156



## Computer_Freak

Hey guys

How much of a difference will i notice between all these Processors? 

The i5 is cheaper by about $120, but i want to get the best performance, and less heat...

Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor

Intel Core i7 860 2.8GHz LGA1156 Processor

Intel Core i5 750 2.66GHz LGA1156 Processor

I dont care about 1 - 2 frames in games, but i need the computer to generally run faster (basically do what a processor does, but better than the other...)

Should i just go with the i7 920? Cause i heard that the i5 doesnt have Hyper Threading. so its basically between the i7, but with different pin count...

I will OC, so i dont really care about stock speeds...


----------



## canivari

if u gonna OC the processor beware of the guarantees..they dont cover if the cpu burn..
Anyway if u still with the OC idea i would go for the Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor because it it can be OC very well without loosing stability..


----------



## Computer_Freak

canivari said:


> if u gonna OC the processor beware of the guarantees..they dont cover if the cpu burn..
> Anyway if u still with the OC idea i would go for the Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor because it it can be OC very well without loosing stability..



i know the OC makes you lose your guarantee etc. + i will only OC untill i hit my ceiling. I wont raise voltages...

im talking pure processing performance though.

what is better between them...


----------



## 87dtna

My I5 is a beast.  While gaming, at 3.8 ghz, my CPU NEVER goes over 20% usage the entire time no matter what playing COD WAW.
Talk about overkill!  I would save your money and just go I5.   Hyper threading is overrated, it's not needed.  Take a look at the benchmarking threads on this site, my I5 setup is no lower than 3rd place in anything (unless they haven't updated the thread).
With my chip, stock voltage would go up to 3.6 ghz, and 3.8 ghz only required a .050 increase for 100% stability.  Oh, I also not sure about on the stock cooler or anything, but I have a TRUE and at 4.3ghz with 1.5875 Vcore my CPU never goes over 60c core temp.

BTW, if you don't plan on running more than one good single graphics card, I super highly recommend the board I have.  The P55 pro from ASrock, it's awesome!  I got to 200 BCLCK on all stock voltages, most mid range boards won't do that.  It's only $115 on the egg right now, thats what I payed.  Amazing board for that price.  200 X 18 multi = 3.6ghz and that will run on all stock voltages all day long probably on the stock cooler.


----------



## canivari

Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor is the best in responsivenese
It the only with 4.8GTs the other 2 only have 2.5GTs.
In the end of the day doesnt matter much the frequency they work inside core,
what really counts its at what speed they can comunicate with other components of your computer,
and the Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor is the best on that.


----------



## 87dtna

At 200 base clock it will run at 3.6 gt/s

Multi threaded super PI contest-

http://www.computerforum.com/163868-multi-threaded-super-pi-contest.html

My I5 at 4.3ghz is only .2 seconds slower than an I7 920 at 4.0ghz.  Thats not bad consider my build costs atleast $250 less.  The I5 is very fast and defintely overkill for anything at this current time, so since it's overkill now you'll still be good for years to come.


----------



## canivari

the Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor can go 6.5Gts and 7GTs OC....


----------



## 87dtna

canivari said:


> the Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor can go 6.5Gts and 7GTs OC....



Well I'm not positive how it works, in the Bios it read 7.2gt/s but in CPUz it reads 3.6.  So how's that work?


----------



## canivari

because u got 2 memory channels


----------



## canivari

take a look...

I5 750:

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42915&processor=i5-750&spec-codes=SLBLC

i7-870:

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41315&processor=i7-870&spec-codes=SLBJG

and the I7-920:

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37147&processor=i7-920&spec-codes=SLBCH,SLBEJ


----------



## Computer_Freak

well, the i7 isnt that much more than the i5

The mobos are the same price hare, so i think ill go i7.

Cause i really dont want to up in the next 3 years...

I have had my current setup (excl GPU) for 3 - 4 years (one of the 2)

so if i can do the same, ill be happy...


----------



## funkysnair

to tell you the truth i think the performance difference is very minimal between the intel i cpu range!

if i was to build my setup again i would prob choose the cheaper option with the dual channel ram!

my pc has cost me a fortune and i think for a few £100 less i prob could get a i5 that performs on par with it


----------



## 87dtna

Computer_Freak said:


> well, the i7 isnt that much more than the i5
> 
> The mobos are the same price hare, so i think ill go i7.
> 
> Cause i really dont want to up in the next 3 years...
> 
> I have had my current setup (excl GPU) for 3 - 4 years (one of the 2)
> 
> so if i can do the same, ill be happy...



How do you figure that?  (on the price)

I just said my p55 board was $115 and most 1366 boards are over 200, cpu is $200 instead of $290, and ram is cheaper too.


----------



## Computer_Freak

im in South Africa

Things here are over priced

like my GTX295 was over $1000 when i got it (march this year)


----------



## Jamin43

canivari said:


> the Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz LGA1366 Processor can go 6.5Gts and 7GTs OC....



What's a GTs?


----------



## Bodaggit23

It's the Bus speed. 4.8 GT/s QPI for the 920


----------



## 87dtna

Intel's version of AMD's hyper transport


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I second what 87dtna said.  The Intel Core i5 750 Processor is the best buy out of the processors you are presently looking at.


----------



## canivari

2048Megabytes said:


> I second what 87dtna said.  The Intel Core i5 750 Processor is the best buy out of the processors you are presently looking at.




Why 2048Megabytes?


----------



## canivari

So 2048Megabytes, what u are trying to say is that u prefer
an CPU that doenst even support triple channel,no QPI links at all,
only runs 2.5GT/s (when the 920 as 4.8GT/s)..is that it?


----------



## canivari

Side by side both of them....

http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=42915,37147,


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The costs aren't worth the extra boost of processing power Quick Path Interconnect and triple channel memory give in my opinion. From what I've heard from others stating on these forums the i5 750 Quad-Core Processor is all they need and more.


----------



## 87dtna

canivari said:


> Side by side both of them....
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=42915,37147,



Hmm I5 has more transistors on a smaller die, thats good.  Newer technology.


----------



## 87dtna

canivari said:


> Why 2048Megabytes?



It's better bang for the buck, simple as that.



canivari said:


> So 2048Megabytes, what u are trying to say is that u prefer
> an CPU that doenst even support triple channel,no QPI links at all,
> only runs 2.5GT/s (when the 920 as 4.8GT/s)..is that it?



You keep talking up QPI like it makes a HUGE difference, it doesn't so get off it.

My build is easily $250 cheaper than an I7 920 build, and lets use rendering for an example.  My setup may render about 1-2 seconds slower than a comparable I7 setup.  Is that really worth $250?


----------



## canivari

87dtna said:


> It's better bang for the buck, simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep talking up QPI like it makes a HUGE difference, it doesn't so get off it.
> 
> My build is easily $250 cheaper than an I7 920 build, and lets use rendering for an example.  My setup may render about 1-2 seconds slower than a comparable I7 setup.  Is that really worth $250?



is not about rendering is about multitasking that i am talking about.
If u only use 2 or 3 small programs at the same time u are ok with less hardware.
But if u gonna work with 7 or 8 medium size programs at the same time  (not talking in render software thats high end size programs) u can feel a big diference in the responsivenesse of your hardware.
But like u said if Computer_Freak has a very thight budget so he can go for an I5 i guess...
I am right?


----------



## 87dtna

What the hell 8 ''medium size'' programs are you running at once???  NAME them


----------



## canivari

87dtna said:


> What the hell 8 ''medium size'' programs are you running at once???  NAME them



The usuall stuff that everybody works with:
For example a browser with with 15 tabs open at the same time.
Recording CD/DVDs
Compressing something with winrar
Playing a videoclip
Hearing some music
and more.
When u have multitasking going on big diferences u can see if u got
hardware there to responde or not.
I can tell u from self experience.
if your FSB/QPI is tight u can see the computer strugling to give u 
the stuff that u are asking him at the same time.
Dont matter much if u have a good CPU and your chipset is crap tought.


----------



## 87dtna

Well as I suspected you failed to give me 8 things.  Also, you can't listen to music and watch a video at the same time, kinda defeats the sound of the video right?  So you really gave me 4 things, which an I5 can handle all easily.

You can tell from self experience?  So you've owned an I5 setup? ...............yeah thats what I thought.


----------



## canivari

87dtna said:


> Well as I suspected you failed to give me 8 things.  Also, you can't listen to music and watch a video at the same time, kinda defeats the sound of the video right?  So you really gave me 4 things, which an I5 can handle all easily.
> 
> You can tell from self experience?  So you've owned an I5 setup? ...............yeah thats what I thought.



Ohh, i thought that u could figure out the rest,
U have an Anti-virus running in background,WLM,probably an Skype and 
probably more..
About the music and video please dont tell me that never happens
to you that you are hearing some music and u recieve an email with video
or play something on youtube and u pause music (even if its consuming your hardware resources...)


----------



## Matthew1990

As a User of an i5 I have the POWA! to tell you that i5 runs: Vegas, Dirt2 and Photoshop at the same time. Enough said.


----------



## Computer_Freak

i dont have a tight budget.

I just need to know whats better

Spending less is a plus, but if there is a noticable difference, ill get a i7

I dont do that much multi tasking.

Most ill do is a Anti virus scan, Music playing, Surfing the net (or just leaving it on) and playing a game...


----------



## Matthew1990

You don't need an i7 then, save your money towards GPU.


----------



## 87dtna

canivari said:


> Ohh, i thought that u could figure out the rest,
> U have an Anti-virus running in background,WLM,probably an Skype and
> probably more..
> About the music and video please dont tell me that never happens
> to you that you are hearing some music and u recieve an email with video
> or play something on youtube and u pause music (even if its consuming your hardware resources...)



Is this in english?  I'm not sure.


----------



## 87dtna

Matthew1990 said:


> You don't need an i7 then, save your money towards GPU.



He's got a gtx295....LOL


----------



## Matthew1990

So he bought GTX 295 to run on E6300  Not very wise.......and 2 GB of RAM???? and 19' monitor???!!! You got some serious money to spend pallllll......


----------



## Computer_Freak

I updated the GFX card cause that was the main thing bottlenecking me in games

I will upgrade, and i know the GPU is too powerful for my system.

Thats why im buying a new processor pallllllllllll

and its an E6400. The OC has helped, but a new CPU will be best.

Nothing wrong with 2 gigs of Ram on XP...


----------



## Jamin43

87dtna said:


> Well as I suspected you failed to give me 8 things.  Also, you can't listen to music and watch a video at the same time, kinda defeats the sound of the video right?



Sure ya can,

I've watched more than a handful of basketball or football games with no volume on 2nd monitor while I listen to music or other audio files on my speaker. 

You don't always need an audio file to enjoy video play on your computer.


----------



## canivari

87dtna said:


> Is this in english?  I'm not sure.



Really funny 87dtna...at least i know your language, do you know any other than 'perfect english'?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I'm not trying to be rude Canivari but it is courteous to use correct spelling in the forums rather than the english mutilations used by many who are texting.


----------



## mx344

This is becoming quite stupid...



2048Megabytes said:


> I'm not trying to be rude Canivari but it is courteous to use correct spelling in the forums rather than the english mutilations used by many who are texting.


What does it matter, you can understand what he stand right?, cause i know i can and i skim though it, come on this isn't English class.



87dtna said:


> Is this in english?  I'm not sure.


Really dude...



Computer_Freak said:


> How much of a difference will i notice between all these Processors?



From what i have seen(oc,reveiws,graphs,personal testing), you wont see much of an improvement from going to an i7 oppose to an i5, there both great processors, and oviously the 920 is better, its just the price/preformance issuse, but you didn't ask that, you asked which one is better and how much of a difference there would be, the 920 is better, but no not a substanal difference between the 3.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> I have a TRUE and at 4.3ghz with 1.5875 Vcore my CPU never goes over 60c core temp.
> 
> BTW, if you don't plan on running more than one good single graphics card, I super highly recommend the board I have.  The P55 pro from ASrock, it's awesome!  I got to 200 BCLCK on all stock voltages, most mid range boards won't do that.  It's only $115 on the egg right now, thats what I payed.  Amazing board for that price.  200 X 18 multi = 3.6ghz and that will run on all stock voltages all day long probably on the stock cooler.



1.5875 is insanely high voltage for 4.3--an i7 920 should be able to hit 4.3 in the 1.4-1.45V range. 



87dtna said:


> At 200 base clock it will run at 3.6 gt/s
> 
> Multi threaded super PI contest-
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/163868-multi-threaded-super-pi-contest.html
> 
> My I5 at 4.3ghz is only .2 seconds slower than an I7 920 at 4.0ghz.  Thats not bad consider my build costs atleast $250 less.  The I5 is very fast and defintely overkill for anything at this current time, so since it's overkill now you'll still be good for years to come.



87dtna--we've gone over this before. The ASRock P55 Extreme is $115, my ASRock X58 Extreme is $118. No difference there. If you have a Microcenter nearby, the i7 920 is +$50 more than the i5 750, or if not, it's +$90. As far as memory, I'd venture to say that the difference is nothing. Yes, you may be paying more for memory, but that's because you're getting 6GB instead of 4GB. Else, you can just get 3GB and be done with it. 

As far as the Multithreaded SuperPi is concerned--.2 seconds slower is actually a big difference. Clock for clock, you'd be getting 11.42 seconds compared to an i7 920's 10.4--a ~10% increase. Factor in that the i7 920 takes less voltage, and I'd venture to pick the 920 vs. the 750. 

Of course, it all depends what prices the i5 and the i7 are (along with the motherboards) in South Africa.


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> 1.5875 is insanely high voltage for 4.3--an i7 920 should be able to hit 4.3 in the 1.4-1.45V range.
> 
> 
> 
> 87dtna--we've gone over this before. The ASRock P55 Extreme is $115, my ASRock X58 Extreme is $118. No difference there. If you have a Microcenter nearby, the i7 920 is +$50 more than the i5 750, or if not, it's +$90. As far as memory, I'd venture to say that the difference is nothing. Yes, you may be paying more for memory, but that's because you're getting 6GB instead of 4GB. Else, you can just get 3GB and be done with it.
> 
> As far as the Multithreaded SuperPi is concerned--.2 seconds slower is actually a big difference. Clock for clock, you'd be getting 11.42 seconds compared to an i7 920's 10.4--a ~10% increase. Factor in that the i7 920 takes less voltage, and I'd venture to pick the 920 vs. the 750.
> 
> Of course, it all depends what prices the i5 and the i7 are (along with the motherboards) in South Africa.



After 4.0ghz the voltage had to go really high to get stable.  4.2ghz was stable at 1.50v.  Not ALL I7 920's overclock to 4.3ghz with 1.40-1.45v.
At 4.0ghz, it take 1.40 Vcore for 100% stabilitly and is my daily OC.

 X58 extreme is $170-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157163&cm_re=x58-_-13-157-163-_-Product

It was $160 last time you blasted me about the price of it.

As for the ram, well just a quick search but I found it to be almost $50 more for a tri channel 6gb kit VS dual channel 4gb.  $99 vs $146

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231223

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231190

So, anyone on the east cost is S.O.L. for microcenter, so thats $90 + $55 + $47=$192 difference for I5 vs I7.


Oh guess I should throw in the tri channel 3gb kit just for comparison- ($86)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231222


----------



## 87dtna

mx344 said:


> What does it matter, you can understand what he stand right?, cause i know i can and i skim though it, come on this isn't English class.
> 
> 
> Really dude...
> 
> .




No I honestly have no clue what he said or the point he was trying to make!

You won't see me bashing for anything like a typo or a simple mispelled word, but that was completely broken english to the point where I could not read it correctly.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> After 4.0ghz the voltage had to go really high to get stable.  4.2ghz was stable at 1.50v.  Not ALL I7 920's overclock to 4.3ghz with 1.40-1.45v.
> At 4.0ghz, it take 1.40 Vcore for 100% stabilitly.



Actually, my processor isn't that great--most current i7 920s (D0s), require less voltage than mine.



> X58 extreme is $170-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157163&cm_re=x58-_-13-157-163-_-Product
> 
> It was $160 last time you blasted me about the price of it.





			
				87dtna said:
			
		

> I just said my p55 board was $115 and most 1366 boards are over 200, cpu is $200 instead of $290, and ram is cheaper too.



I was taking this $115 price (which is the open box price at Newegg) and directly comparing it to the open box price of the ASRock X58. 

ASRock X58 Extreme: $169/$118
ASRock P55 Extreme: $149/$112

Thus, it's +$20 new price, +$6 open box price. 



> As for the ram, well just a quick search but I found it to be almost $50 more for a tri channel 6gb kit VS dual channel 4gb.  $99 vs $146
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231223
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231190
> 
> Oh guess I should throw in the tri channel 3gb kit just for comparison- ($86)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231222



Exactly my point: Price per GB:

6GB @ $150 = $25/GB
4GB @ $100 = $25/GB
3GB @ $86 = $28.6/GB

You'll pay more or less for memory....and it scales perfectly. You pay more, you get more. You pay less, you get less. 



> So, anyone on the east cost is S.O.L. for microcenter, so thats $90 + $55 + $47=$192 difference for I5 vs I7.



Processor difference: $50-$90
Motherboard difference: $6-20
Memory difference: $0

Overall difference: $56-$110.


----------



## BigSteve702

jet said:


> actually, my processor isn't that great--most current i7 920s (d0s), require less voltage than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking this $115 price (which is the open box price at newegg) and directly comparing it to the open box price of the asrock x58.
> 
> Asrock x58 extreme: $169/$118
> asrock p55 extreme: $149/$112
> 
> thus, it's +$20 new price, +$6 open box price.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point: Price per gb:
> 
> 6gb @ $150 = $25/gb
> 4gb @ $100 = $25/gb
> 3gb @ $86 = $28.6/gb
> 
> you'll pay more or less for memory....and it scales perfectly. You pay more, you get more. You pay less, you get less.
> 
> 
> 
> Processor difference: $50-$90
> motherboard difference: $6-20
> memory difference: $0
> 
> overall difference: $56-$110.



boom!


----------



## Computer_Freak

Here the Mobos are the same price (im gonna be getting either a Biostar, ASUS, or Gigabyte)

the CPU hasa difference of $110

thats the only difference

I guess ill just go i7....


----------



## canivari

2048Megabytes said:


> I'm not trying to be rude Canivari but it is courteous to use correct spelling in the forums rather than the english mutilations used by many who are texting.



I think that we dont get along very well discussing hardware do we?
And i just realize that we are talking about two totally diferent things.
I am talking about multi-tasking and you are talking about calculations
and thats totally diferent things.
You are talking about the speed that one CPU can make maths per second and i am talking of the speed that he can 'talk' with other components 
when stressed.
I never said that your CPU (I5) is an bad CPU, and probably is better than mines (we got to accept that there are other CPUs that can manage better with MMC and the RAM than others (and thats why I7 is more expensive then I5).
I can see that you are happy with yours and that is good,probably i would be happy with one of those too, but dont tell Computer_Freak that the I5 and I7 are just a diference of 2 secs (in everything that both can do) because they are not.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Don't buy a Biostar motherboard.  They are known for making lesser quality motherboards.  Asus and Gigabyte make much better motherboards.


----------



## canivari

2048Megabytes said:


> Don't buy a Biostar motherboard.  They are known for making lesser quality motherboards.  Asus and Gigabyte make much better motherboards.



I agree with you on that.


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> Actually, my processor isn't that great--most current i7 920s (D0s), require less voltage than mine.
> 
> 
> I was taking this $115 price (which is the open box price at Newegg) and directly comparing it to the open box price of the ASRock X58.
> 
> ASRock X58 Extreme: $169/$118
> ASRock P55 Extreme: $149/$112
> 
> Thus, it's +$20 new price, +$6 open box price.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point: Price per GB:
> 
> 6GB @ $150 = $25/GB
> 4GB @ $100 = $25/GB
> 3GB @ $86 = $28.6/GB
> 
> You'll pay more or less for memory....and it scales perfectly. You pay more, you get more. You pay less, you get less.
> 
> 
> 
> Processor difference: $50-$90
> Motherboard difference: $6-20
> Memory difference: $0
> 
> Overall difference: $56-$110.




Yes D0 stepping, what about others?  My I5 isn't even close to the best at all, plus I'm on a super cheap mobo.  I'm waiting for the UD7 to come out.

I NEVER buy open box, and open boxes aren't always there so you cannot go by that.  
And I was referring to my P55 pro board anyway not the extreme, which is $115 new retail.  As long as you only run one strong card, you are fine.

Yeah of course price per gig is the same, yes you get more but bottom line is you have to pay more up front to build an I7 rig.


----------



## Computer_Freak

Ive got a Biostar and its fine.

and the T-Power X58 has the best layout of any i have seen...

but ill end up going ASUS or Gigabyte. Ill go gigabyte if the supplier to stores here will sell it to me (under my dads company)


----------



## 87dtna

Gigabyte for sure!


----------



## fedochinni

Gigabyte defs


----------



## Computer_Freak

what do you guys think about MSI motherboards?

I know the Distributers here, and i can get MSI mobos for less than $100 than the shop price


----------



## 87dtna

MSI is decent quality.  Their support is whats bad.  As long as you don't have to RMA anything, or get one thinking you'll get a mail in rebate back you'll be OK.


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> Yes D0 stepping, what about others?  My I5 isn't even close to the best at all, plus I'm on a super cheap mobo.  I'm waiting for the UD7 to come out.



It's extremely rare to get anything other than a D0 unless you buy used--C0 is pretty much extinct.



> I NEVER buy open box, and open boxes aren't always there so you cannot go by that.



Suit yourself. I'm not going to spend $170 on a motherboard I can get for $120, just like I'm not going to spend $200+ on a water cooling system that I can get for $70. I'm the kind of person who is on a college budget and values every dollar. 



> And I was referring to my P55 pro board anyway not the extreme, which is $115 new retail.  As long as you only run one strong card, you are fine.



I'd be nice if you'd clarify that in the first place .



> Yeah of course price per gig is the same



3GB is cheaper than 4GB. 



> [the] bottom line is you have to pay more up front to build an I7 rig.



In general, yes.


----------



## 87dtna

Jet said:


> It's extremely rare to get anything other than a D0 unless you buy used--C0 is pretty much extinct.



ok whatever



Jet said:


> Suit yourself. I'm not going to spend $170 on a motherboard I can get for $120, just like I'm not going to spend $200+ on a water cooling system that I can get for $70. I'm the kind of person who is on a college budget and values every dollar.
> .



Well what we have to ask is if the OP feels comfortable buying an open box or not.  It doesn't matter if you do.  Do open boxes come with warranties?  Besides the 30 day return warranty I mean.  Thats the biggest issue.
But, the other point I just said, since you seemingly overlooked it here, is that open boxes are not always available.



Jet said:


> I'd be nice if you'd clarify that in the first place .
> .



LOL, thats what I thought I did when I said ''I recommend the board I have'' 



Jet said:


> 3GB is cheaper than 4GB.



Umm we were talking price per gig, in which case 3gb is MORE expensive...drrrr



Jet said:


> In general, yes.



In general?  More like...everytime.


----------



## Computer_Freak

k guys, i need to know about MSi quality 

87dtna, thanks for your reply. Seeing as ill get it straight from the distributer, If i have any problems, i will just take it to them, and get it replaced (after they test to see that it doesnt work)

Which one of these would you buy?

I can get a:

MSi P55 GD80 + i5 750 for R3500 ($478)

or

MSi P55 GD65 + i5 750 for R3000 ($410)

I know prices here are very expensive, but, its still MUCH cheaper than what ill get in stores.... Im leaning toward the GD80, as it has better cooling (and im also assuming better quality components) so ill get a better OC.

But if my dad feels its too expensive, would there be anything wrong with the GD65?


----------



## 87dtna

I would go for the GD80.  I don't particularly know about the MSI boards too much, but you honestly really can't go spending more.  When it comes to motherboards, you pretty much get what you pay for. 

I believe my ASRock board is somewhat of an exception.  It still doesn't have some options of the high end boards but I was pleasantly surprised at what it did have.  And overclockability has been great, can't complain about getting to 200 BCLCK with no voltage increases whatsoever on a $115 motherboard!


----------



## tt2ent

I have the MSI GD85 and its straight up nasty. Looks freagin sweet. Has USB 3 w\3x power, SATAver3, a button that automatically overclocks your cpu and ram  and then you have a - and + buttons on the motherboard itself that raise the base clock. 
Also it has power and reset button on the motherboard itself. just nasty dude, just nasty.. 
O and also the heatsinks in this thing are huge. 
It has a dedicated chip to give you 2 of the pci e 2.0 slots @ 16x, powered 3x more, and SATA3 all at the same time. That was the weak point of the 1156 p55 setup before the NEC chip that does this.


----------



## tt2ent

O and if I was to get another CPU for the 1156 it would be the Xeon x3440. Its a Lynfield cpu with hyperthreading but its only $20 more than the i5 750 I got. I could kick myself for that one...


----------



## 87dtna

The x3440 is $240, it's priced driectly in between the I5 and I7.  The I7 has a higher multiplier...plus, I don't believe the Xeon's have turbo either.  You'd probably only get 4-4.2ghz max from a 3440 (220x19).


----------



## Jamin43

87dtna said:


> MSI is decent quality.  Their support is whats bad.  As long as you don't have to RMA anything, or get one thinking you'll get a mail in rebate back you'll be OK.



Gigabyte pays their Rebates - and has good tracking online :good:


----------



## tt2ent

87dtna said:


> The x3440 is $240, it's priced driectly in between the I5 and I7.  The I7 has a higher multiplier...plus, I don't believe the Xeon's have turbo either.  You'd probably only get 4-4.2ghz max from a 3440 (220x19).



Ive seen them on Amazon for $220 and some change with shipping but the point is its priced in between. If you overclock you don't use Turbo right ?? Don't all Lynfields overclock in the same area ? I know all are different minutely.

heres a review for the MSI p55-gd85 http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/916

Im not a ''fanboy" of any sort. I know there are sweet products by all manufactures. I don't play sides and I will use anything. AMD intel, Asus, MSI, ATI, NVIDIA it doesn't matter. I use what I like and whats good. If someonethings not so hot, i'll call em out. It's obvious to see when a manufacturer feels like they are "on top" and comfortable. THey get lax on the goods and quality suffers. The companies fighting for the 1# spot are the ones you should look out for and the ones that have the most contracts with the most branded computers I would look closer,.


----------



## 87dtna

tt2ent said:


> Ive seen them on Amazon for $220 and some change with shipping but the point is its priced in between. If you overclock you don't use Turbo right ?? Don't all Lynfields overclock in the same area ? I know all are different minutely.
> 
> ,.




Turbo gives you an extra multiplier in the Bios.  The I5 750 has a 20 multi, but you can set it to 21 in the Bios with turbo.  The I7 has a 21 multi, but 22 with turbo.
No, not at all.  My I5 would run 4.0ghz at 1.425 Vcore, with a MAX of 4.3ghz at 1.575 Vcore.  My I7 860 would run 4.2ghz at 1.3925 Vcore and 4.4ghz at 1.475 Vcore and 4.8ghz with HT off at 1.575 Vore :good:


----------



## tt2ent

87dtna said:


> Turbo gives you an extra multiplier in the Bios.  The I5 750 has a 20 multi, but you can set it to 21 in the Bios with turbo.  The I7 has a 21 multi, but 22 with turbo.
> No, not at all.  My I5 would run 4.0ghz at 1.425 Vcore, with a MAX of 4.3ghz at 1.575 Vcore.  My I7 860 would run 4.2ghz at 1.3925 Vcore and 4.4ghz at 1.475 Vcore and 4.8ghz with HT off at 1.575 Vore :good:



ok I think I gotcha. 
Can you select what values Turbo uses ? Not sure how to word that question easily. How do you tell Turbo what voltages to use ? So Turbo just adds 1 to your mutliplier and nothing more or less ? 
What would be the purpose of using Turbo when im already running @ high frequencies 24/7 ?


----------



## 87dtna

If you set it to the turbo multiplier in the Bios manually, it will be at that setting the whole time it won't go up and down like turbo at stock settings.


----------



## tt2ent

hey 87dtna, I cant figure out how to private message someone on this forum for the life of me. How is it possible to get such high frequency on that i3 of yours ? low power = low heat ? it's very interesting to me why you went with that CPU. you got you some cool points on that one lol .

sorry to hijack the thread but... yea


----------



## 87dtna

tt2ent said:


> hey 87dtna, I cant figure out how to private message someone on this forum for the life of me. How is it possible to get such high frequency on that i3 of yours ? low power = low heat ? it's very interesting to me why you went with that CPU. you got you some cool points on that one lol .
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread but... yea



Well, a good mobo, a good aftermarket cooler, and a little know how :good:

With the stock cooler, I can run 4.0ghz at 1.35 Vcore but it hits 80c under load.  I have a TRUE, which stands for ThermalRight Ultra Extreme which has and 12 copper heat pipes a 120mm fan on it.  At 4.6ghz at 1.3925 Vcore, it hits about 70c max.
Not all chips clock this well though.  I had an I3 530 also, and it would only hit 4.4ghz with 1.45 Vcore.
I have gotten over 5ghz on air, but with hyper threading off and Vcore that you shouldn't run on a 32nm chip!  LOL

I went with the I3 because it's more than enough for my needs, and it's cool to have a 24/7 overclock of mid 4ghz clocks!    I had an I7 860 before it, and an I5 750 before that, both very powerful CPU's but way more than I needed.  Just used them for benching and then sold them.  I'm a hardware junky.


----------



## tt2ent

87dtna said:


> Just used them for benching and then sold them.  I'm a hardware junky.


Obviously lol 
O yea, can you PM on this forum ?


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah but you must not have it on.  Go to your user CP, on the left hand column click on Edit options...and under private messaging the box needs to be checked, and then go all the way down and save changes.


----------



## Gooberman

I think you need 100 posts to PM


----------



## 87dtna

Gooberman said:


> I think you need 100 posts to PM



Ahh that might explain it.  I don't think that rule was here when I joined.


----------



## Gooberman

It's been here for awhile xD


> 10. Only members with 100 posts are able to send Private messages and post in the computer equipment for sale section. Members are not allowed to pm other users and attempt to sell them anything. Any member who sends you a pm trying to sell you something should be reported directly to an admin and/or moderator. Their account will be banned immediately.
> ** Please note that in most cases, posts will simply be deleted and you will be directed to these set of forum rules. However repetitive breaching of the forum rules will result in termination of your account and deletion of all associated posts. **


----------

